
Linux Supports More Devices Than Any Other OS - normchow
http://ostatic.com/176552-blog/linux-supports-more-devices-than-any-other-os
======
bernard
Maybe it should be "Linux supports more deprecate devices than any other os".
They should clean up the kernel at some point. I'll probably won't be using
that ISA SCSI card that I can't find anymore. That and a motherboard to use it
on.

~~~
gaius
Yeah it's weird, 'cos there are devices that people _do_ care about, like the
power management and wireless networking in their laptops, that Linux is badly
trailing, well, pretty much everyone else.

